# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Supersticionet - A besoni në to?!

## La_Lune

Une kam degjuar shume per njerez qe bejne magji dhe nje rast i ka ndoshur nje kusherires time.....une sdo guxoja kur te beja gjera te tilla
Ju a besoni tek magjite?Dhe a keni bere ndonjeher?Keni degjuar per to?

Lorena

----------


## Klevis2000

Para se te behesha musliman i mirefillte kisha qejf te merresha me xhindet ose te behesha nga keto iluzionistet e cirqeve.

Kisha disa njohuri te percipta por prape nuk mjaftonin.Pastaj desh Zot u bera musliman dhe filloj te studioj per magjite dhe llojet tyre u umpresionova shume nga ajocka doja te behesha dhe kush isha bere ne realitet.

Magjia eshte bashkepunim i njeriut me xhindet .

Pra pervec njerzve ne kete bote ka dhe krijesa te tjera qe quhen xhinde.Tani magjistari dhe xhindi lidhin marrevshje qe njeriu8 duhet ti sherbeje xhindit dhe xhindi tia plotesoje deshirat njeriut.

Ne fillim kujtova se xhindet i sherbenin njerzve por me vone e kuptova se njeriu behesh rob i xhindit.Kam takuar shume nga personat qe merren me kete pune dhe shume prej tyre tani deshirojne te shkeputen nga lidhja etyre me xhindet sepse xhindet nuk i lejne te martohen ose i lejne pa gjume naten ose i rrahin edhe i perplasin.Pra shume prej ketyre qe flasin me vete jane te semure me xhinde.

Per me shume lexo
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21903

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=23748


Me vone do bi nje liber Shpata e mprehte kunder magjistarit te keq
Aty flitet per llojet e magjive mynyren e kryerjes demet qe i shkatohen njerzve nga magjia 
Se ka vajza qe slindin prej magjise
ka njerez qe bien ne dashuri prej magjise
ka njerez qe nuk kryejne marredhenie prej magjise
ka njerez qei dhemb koka prej magjise
ka njerez qe zihen ne shtepi shume prej magjise
ka njerez qe vdesin prej magjise
Ka njerez qe semuren prej magjise

ne kete liber ka dhe mynyrat e sherimit por inshalla e gjej me diskete se skam ndermend te shkruaj te gjithe librin.

Nuk duhet qe njeriu te shkoj tek cdo person per tu sheruar ka prej atyre qe ne gjuhen popullore quhen "hoxha kavajes" ose njeri i mire por keto ju betohem ne Zotin se ka prej tyre qe jane magjistare dhe ua shtojne magjine.

Si ishte ai Gazmend Male e di cben ai ka mundesi qe prej ketyre ta hipnotizojne njerezit dhe te kryejne marredhenie seksuale dhe ti mos ta mrresh vesh fare se cte ka bere.

Prandaj duhet kujdes se kush eshte ai person 

Zakonisht sherimi i magjise behet me kuran duke i kenduar kuran te semurit derisa te flasi xhindi dhe urdherohet xhindi me emrin e Zotit te dali nese nuk del goditet xhindi dhe rihet derisa te pranoje te dale ose i kendohet kuran derisa xhindi mos duroje me Sepse kurani ka nje veti qe e djeg xhindin pabesimtar dhe ai se duron dot.Po te jeni perballe nje magjistari dhe ai eshte duke bere magji po ti kendohet kuran ia prish sihrin ose magjine dhe ai smund ta kryeje dot.

Per kete jan ne kuran disa versete te posacme qe flasin per magjine siomos ajetet qe flasin per historine e Musait me magjistaret e faraonit .
*

Dhe kur hedhën ata [magjistarët], Musai tha: Kjo që keni sjellur është magji. Me siguri Allahu do ta bëjë këtë të paefektshme. Vërtet, Allahu nuk i rregullon punët e keqbërësve djallëzorë. [Junus: 82]



Kështu, e vërteta u konfirmua dhe tërë ajo që ata e bën [magjia] qe bërë e paefektshme. Kështu ata u mposhtën aty dhe u larguan të poshtëruar. E magjistarët u përulën [ranë në sexhde]. Ata thanë: Në besojmë në Zotin e Alemin [botrat e ndryshme të xhinëve, njerëzimit, etj]  Zotin e Musait dhe Harunit. Faraoni tha: Ju besuat në Musain para se unë tjua lejoja këtë. Ska dyshim, ky është komplot të cilin ju e keni komplotuar në qytet për ti nxjerrur jashtë njërëzit e tij, por më vonë do ta kuptoni. Me siguri unë kam për tjua prerë duartë dhe këmbët në anët e kundërta, pastaj do tju kryqëzojë të gjithëve. Ata thanë: Vërtet ne do ti kthehemi Zotit tonë. [el-Araf:118-125]



Dhe hedhe atë që është dorën tënde të djathtë! Ajo do ti gëlltisë ato që ata i bën. Ajo çka ata bën është vetëm një truk magjistari, dhe magjistarët kurrë sdo të jenë të suksesshëm, çfarëdo aftësije që ata mund të arrijnë. [Ta-Ha: 69]

Keta kendohen ne arabisht*

----------


## raku

Asnjehere si kam besuar magjise sepse eshte thjesht nje iluzion.Ketu ne Amerike shfaqen programe te shpeshta ne lidhje me magjine dhe magjistaret dhe ne to tregohen sekretet dhe iluzionet qe nje pjese derrmuese e njerezve nga injoranca ose ndoshta nga kenaqesia qe marrin, ndjekin.
Lance Burton,David Blane dhe David Copperfield( ky i fundit vejn nga qyteti qe ndodhet ne kufi me qytetin ku jetoj une) ose Valentino  etj,etj jane magjistare me fame boterore dhe mjaft te afte saqe jane ne gjendje te kthejne nje iluzion ne dicka magjike.

----------


## La_Lune

Nuk po flas per te tilla magji sepse ato dihet qe jane iluzione 
Po flisja magjira qe ben njeriu kundrejt nje personi tjeter ! Nuk e di a u shpjegova?

----------


## raku

> _Postuar më parë nga LORUSHJA_ 
> *Nuk po flas per te tilla magji sepse ato dihet qe jane iluzione 
> Po flisja magjira qe ben njeriu kundrejt nje personi tjeter ! Nuk e di a u shpjegova?*


Me fal ateher se e keqkuptova qellimin e temes.

Si mund te bej nje njeri magji kundrejt nje njeriu tjeter???

Witchcraft ose Voodoo jane thjesht perralla me mbret.Nuk besoj se ndonje qenie njerezore e ka fuqine te bej Witchcraft ose Magji nga ajo qe nenkupton ti.
E di pse o Lorushe???

Se nuk e lejon Allahu i Madhnueshem apo jo o Klevis? :ngerdheshje:   :shkelje syri:

----------


## La_Lune

Lere klevisin ti se ai ka idealet e veta e e respektoj!

Voodoo mund te jen edhe perralla por ka njerez qe besojn e prej tyre vin fatkeqesi  e un kam degjuar shume ndodhi te tilla qe jan bere skas edhe per vdekje njerezish

----------


## raku

_Postuar më parë nga LORUSHJA_ 
*Lere klevisin ti se ai ka idealet e veta e e respektoj!*


Shikoj ketu nje pergjigje te ftohte sulmuese dhe urdheruese.  :i habitur!: 

*Voodoo mund te jen edhe perralla por ka njerez qe besojn e prej tyre vin fatkeqesi  e un kam degjuar shume ndodhi te tilla qe jan bere skas edhe per vdekje njerezish* 

Njerezit qe besojne ne Voodoo jane ata njerez qe jetojne ne kontinentin afrikan ku edukimi dhe emancipimi i njerezve le shume per te deshiruar. :shkelje syri:

----------


## diikush

Po besoj qe  magjite egzistojne, edhe pse jam tip skeptik ne natyre, dhe nuk eshte dicka 'tradicionale' apo e prapambetur, thjesht nje realitet fatkeq.
Zakonisht une nuk jam dakort me Klevis ne debate  :buzeqeshje:  por jam dakort me shumicen e atyre qe tha per magjite dhe efektin e tyre.

Gjithashtu magjia nuk ka te beje me faktin nese ti beson tek ajo apo jo; eshte konkrete dhe specifike ne qellimin e saj dhe ne demet qe ben, sipas qellimit/menyres se berjes nga keqdashesi.

Uroj qe mos ta pesoje asnje prej tyre, pavaresisht nese beson ne te apo jo.

----------


## joanna

mendimi im per magjite eshte qe ato marin vlere vetem kuur i mendojme dhe i besojme ne vete.
me besimin tone vetem i japim rrendesi.
deri tani nuk me ka rrastisur te rrastis ndonje prandaj nuk pergjigjem dot.
por asnjehere nuk jam absolute dhe nuk i dihet kurre c'behet.
kini kujdes por mos i jipni rrendesi ketyre gjerave se jemi ne mijvjecarin e 3 te dhe nuk jami ne mesjete ku c'do gje pothuajse shpjegoheshe ndermjet magjive!!!

----------


## Klevis2000

> _Postuar më parë nga LORUSHJA_ 
> *Lere klevisin ti se ai ka idealet e veta e e respektoj!
> 
> Voodoo mund te jen edhe perralla por ka njerez qe besojn e prej tyre vin fatkeqesi  e un kam degjuar shume ndodhi te tilla qe jan bere skas edhe per vdekje njerezish*


Degjo lorushe jo ne shume vende jane te perhapur magjite por ne disa perdoren si art iluzionist.Une jam shume i sigurte qe nje iluzionist smund te beje dot sir nese une jam aty .

E dyta ne shume vende si india kina izraeli perdoren shume magjite per ti bere keq njerzve .Ju se dini se si ndodh por besoj se keni degjuar raste te tilla ne shqiperi dhe keto jane fakte qe smund te mohohen.Prandaj lutjet qe dhashe une aty jane si rrobja qe njeriu vesh qe mos ftohet jo si puna atyre qe kujtohen kur hajne te ftohtin.

Njeriu sduhet te kete frike magjistari por duhet te kete frike nga Zoti dhe dijeni qe asnje smund tiu demtoje dot nese jeni nen mbrotjen e Zotit qofte xhind ose njeri.

Pra ju nuk i dini llojet e magjive dhe gjykoni me ate qe dini .Une i di si behen llojet mynyrat e sherimit etj si keto qe nuk iu them sepse nuk ju duhen te gjitheve.

Por magjia eshte e ndaluar bne fene islame dhe kush e ben ate eshte jobesimtar sepse nje nga marrveshjet qe kryen magjistari me xhindin eshte te mohoje Zotin ose te kryeje idhujtari.

Ju ndoshta si besoni keto qe them une sepse ju duken si te paverteta megjithate qe cdo gje qe se di tiu nuk eshte e vertete.

----------


## Kryeplaku

Me perpara nuk besoja shume por tani qe po meshkojne te gjitha gjerat mbrapsht besoje se do me ken bere ndonje magji te madhe!

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

Une per vete jo aspak vtem ne zote besoi ::::

----------


## DGman

Here besoj dhe here sbesoj.

----------


## gabriel

o loro,
se m'je kujtu mbreme.A e pe top show? fliste tamam per keto,fallxhoret,qe shikojne filxhan,"njeriu i mire" sami matosi qe:
gjithmone ne emer te "all-ahut te madhnueshem"te parashikonin 
fatin,te permiresonin jetesen,te sheronin nga semundjet etj....... brockulla.
dhe te gjitha keto vijne nga injoranca.
po te shikosh magjite kane efekt vetem ne fshat,aty ku njerzit kane heq dore nga vullneti per t'ia dale mbane vete dhe e varin fatin e tyre ne dore te "te derguarve nga allllll-hau","zoti"etj.
edhe vete feja e nxit ket gje;kujto theniet: "u befte vullneti yt" ,
"kjo eshte rruga, e verteta, dhe jeta" 

car turpi !!!

FEJA SOT KA EPERSINE SE DHE SHTRESAT DEKADENTE JANE SHUMICE.POR,NJEREZIMIN PERPARA E COJNE ATO QE SHKEPUTEN NGA TURMA,NGA SHTRESA GRI.SEPSE TURMA GJITHMONE KA QENE DHE MBETET :breshka: AFSHE HIPOKRITE....  LEHTESISHT E MANIPULUESHME.

TI LOR,ME PELQEVE ME ZGJEDHJEN TENDE.

 :i qetë:

----------


## Klevis2000

> _Postuar më parë nga gabriel_ 
> *o loro,
> se m'je kujtu mbreme.A e pe top show? fliste tamam per keto,fallxhoret,qe shikojne filxhan,"njeriu i mire" sami matosi qe:
> gjithmone ne emer te "all-ahut te madhnueshem"te parashikonin 
> fatin,te permiresonin jetesen,te sheronin nga semundjet etj....... brockulla.
> dhe te gjitha keto vijne nga injoranca.
> po te shikosh magjite kane efekt vetem ne fshat,aty ku njerzit kane heq dore nga vullneti per t'ia dale mbane vete dhe e varin fatin e tyre ne dore te "te derguarve nga allllll-hau","zoti"etj.
> edhe vete feja e nxit ket gje;kujto theniet: "u befte vullneti yt" ,
> "kjo eshte rruga, e verteta, dhe jeta" 
> ...


Dj gabriel si krishter qe je i ke fut nje dicka kunder islamit nese do shikoje postimet e mia do ta shikoje se Islami se pranon fallin si veper pra nese kryen ate ke gjynah tek ZOTI .Kurse ai qe merret me magji seshte besimtar musliman pavarsisht se ti prej gojes se tij mund te degjosh fjale islame.Ato njerez matrapaze te cilet mashtrojne njerzit.Cdo njeri ka nje shejtan me vete dhe shejtani i fallxhorit bashkepunon me xhindin tend dhe i tregon se cke then apo cke bere ose emrin e nenes ose te dashurit dhe fallxhori te thote ty se ti keshtu e ashtu.Si me me then mua komshiu jot se ti ke kete dhe ate dhe une pastaj te them ty se ti do shkosh ne angli ti me thua si e gjet une te them mu shfaq nje hije etj si keto genjeshtra qe ato mashtrojne njerzit.Islami ia lidh njeriut zemren vetm me Zotin dhe jo me krijesat ose ta dine krijesat se cfare do te ndodhe ty mua me pelqeu shume ajo psikologia kur tha qe shumica e fallit jane gjera te pergjithshme qe gjenden tek njerzit pastaj njeriu kur shkon atje shkon me deshiren per te besuar dhe nese ajo e genjen njeriut i duken si te verteta.Pra dhe une e kam theksuar tek nje teme per horoskopin se fallxhoret me shume genjejne se thone te verteta dhe nese thojne ndonje te vertete ato ia thote shejtani por ato nuk posedojne asnje force te shqisave te gjashta ose shtat qe flitet sot neper mediume te tilla.Kurse magjia eshte tjeter eshte ndryshe nga falli se shpejti do bie nje artikull *Shpata e mprehte kunder magjistarit te keq*

----------


## jessi89

..e respectoj mendimin tuaj,Klevis2000.Dhe eshte ,me duket mua ,nje mendim i kthyer ne profesion....Se shte cudi pasi ka shkolla e zyra ku punojne njerez te kesaj fushe.Por ajo qe desha une te theksoj ishte se nuk duhet te na shkoj mendja se per hir te allahut etj etj, po bej kete apo ate gje .Une bej gjerat per te miren e familjes ,femijeve (e perditeshmja)ups. KOMBI kryesorja...
   Vetem duke bere ate qe na takon cdo dite ,te duam njerei tjetrin,ta ndihmojme ate,ta respectojme e sh e sh gjera te mira ,nuk do te kemi kohe te mendojme per te keqia.ata qe meren me magjira jane si te them ,njerez qe e kane diten bosh.
    Keep yourself busy,eshte e vetmja gje qe te mban trunin ne pune e kure ste shkon mendja per magjiraaaaaaaaa.

----------


## gabriel

o klevis 2000,
qe ti te ndjesh nevojen te besosh diku :perqeshje: sh. te nje gur i "shenjte",te nje "njeri i shenjte", apo te shume "gjera te tjera te shenjta", kjo lidhet me shkallen e besimit qe ti ke te forcat e tua.
mund te zgjedhesh.........
te marresh veten ne krahet e tua dhe ta shkruash vete fatin tend,
ose....   ta lesh ate ne dore te nje "fuqie te mbi-atyrshme", qe per hir te se vertetes, kurreeeeeeeeeeee, fatkeqesisht, nuk e kemi pare.


NJERIU I RI FETAR, NUK KA SAGJE TE PERBASHKET ME PERSOSJEN E VETVETES. SEPSE ATO QE AI QUAN "VIRTYTE" E SHDERROJNE NJERIUN NE KRIMB.
ZELLI,MATURIA,BINDJA QORRAZI,HEQJA DORE NGA VULLNETI NE VETVETE (KUR DIHET QE VULLNETI NGA SHUME STUDIUES ESHTE (A-ja) E SUXESIT TE NJE INDIVIDI) KUJTO SHPREHJEN :flutura:  BEFTE VULLNETI YT.jesu krishti. SEPSE ........    PO TE HEQESH DORE NGA VULLNETI YT, BESHESH LEHTESISHT I MANIPULUESHEM DHE......

PASTAJ ME SHUME. "EMBELSI" DALIM TE SHPREHJA : O DELET E PERENDISE....... 

MEQE PERENDIA NUK DUKET ASKUND, DO I PUTHESH DOREN PRIFTIT,DO I PERULESH HOXHES,DO SHIKOSH ME ADMIRIM PASTORIN ETJ...

mund te flisja sh. gjate po s'kam durim. keto jane tashme probleme te qartesuara per mua.
shpresoj dhe per LORUSHEN, dhe te tjere gjithashtu.....

----------


## kolombi

Magjite ,leximet e kafese ,apo fatin e treguar neper letra ,i degjoj dhe qesh.
Nuk besoj ne gjera te tilla ,thjesht njerzit ne veshtiresi apo ne labirintet qe  jeta i ka futur mundohen te kerkojne shkaqet e se keqes se padukshme apo  anasjelltash te kerkojne menyra per shpetimin prej saj.

----------


## LONDON-TIRONC

Une si myslyman i kthyer ne keto kohet e fundit,jo vetem qe besoj ne magjite por edhe kam nisur te bashkpunoj me Mulla Abdurahim al Sadi ben Rahmani per te larguar meleqt e keqinj nga njerezit e pushtuar. Zakonisht e nisim me fjalet e shenjta Laj Laj Ijallah ..por do tju flas nje here tjeter per kete.

Po me duket vertete teme interesante edhe thjesht doja te thoja qe kam asistuar nje here ,perpara se te konvertohesha ne myslyman,ne nje seance woodoo me disa miq te mij nga Zaireja.

Qellimi ishte qe te ngordhnim qenin e komshiut sepse lehte shume gjate nates edhe na linte pa gjume.Per kete edhe kerkova ndihmen e Utta Makbutta,tezja e nje kolegut tim ne pune,nje e moshuar 101 vjecare,qe sapo kishte mberritur ne Uk me vize bashkimi familjeje.

Ajo nxorri nga gjiri nje qese te lidhur ne gryke.Pasi e hapi nxorri nga qesja  nje lakuriq nate te gjalle edhe ja perdrodhi koken.Ne kete moment degjoj edhe hungellimen e qenit te komshiut jashte ne oborr.Mu ngroh zemra per nje moment se e kuptova se po shkonim ne rruge te mbare.E kisha nje parandjenje te fuqishme se ai qen qe me kishte lene pa gjume me nete te tera nuk do ta kishte shume te gjate.Die dog Die,mendova me ligesine e nje te pafei.
Me pas teze Utta(me pelqente ta quaja keshtu ate plake te urte edhe simpatike te sapo ardhur nga xhunglat e Zairese) e mori lakuriqin e nates edhe e vuri ne pjate.Filloi ta priste me thike e ta bente cope cope.Pasi e beri therrime sepse thika ishte shume e mprehte,i hodhi pak benxine siper edhe i vuri flaken duke hedhur brenda disa qime te qenit te komshiut qe une me shume kujdes i kisha mbledhur me pare.Nje ere e qelbur kundermoi ne te gjithe dhomen.Teze Utta nisi te kendoje ne gjuhen e saja me nje ze ngjethes e pasi mbaroi me tha mua;- dil ne dritare bir edhe shiko nese cofi.Vrapoj ne dritare edhe pashe ate qe kisha enderruar me nete te tera nen urrejtjen e nje pagjumesije makaber,dite te tera ne pune me cfilitjen e po te njejtes pagjumesi makaber;qeni i komshiut qe ndjese paste ishte sa une ne kembe,tashme per kenaqesine e syve te mij,zemres time si edhe ndjenjave te mija  ishte shtrire sa gjate e gjere ne toke me llapen perjashta.

Nuk mund t'ju a pershkruaj te dashur miq si edhe ju e nderuar hapese e temes gezimin tim te momentit.Nisa ti puth duart e zeza edhe te rrudhura nga vitet ne kurriz teze Uttes,ash shume e aq gjate sa e nderuara Zaire-ane nisi te qeshe e me doren tjeter nisi te me perkedhele floket e te flase ne gjuhen e saja me nje ze te embel e te dashur si te nje nenoje te dhemshur.Po te jep urime per nje gjume sa me te kendesh -me tha nipi i saj qe qendronte ulur ne karrige pak me tutje.Ate nate fjeta si qengj duke u shtriqur e rrotulluar ne krevat sikur te isha gati te kisha nje orgazem(te me ndjeni se si myslyman i ndershem qe jam nuk duhet te perdorja nje fjale te tille)

Por nuk kaloi gjate edhe gjumin tim nisi ta prishe zhurma e sustes se shtratit te komshijve te mij nje kat me lart.Bera cudi ne fillim sepse mbi mua banonin nje cift pleqsh ne te 60-dhjetat por ne mengjes plaka qe e takoja shpesh ne guzhinen e perbashket,veshur me nje rrobizhan nate,duke bere kafene me nje fytyre qe i shndriste nga kenaqesija me pershendeste me nje ton zeri ku dallohej qarte amuzimi i nje nate me pare;-How r u doing this mornin boy? Did u have a good sleep? -edhe me shkelte syrin me afrimitetin e nje halle kur flet bjeri ti bime me cunat e pallatit.
Kulmi ishte kur gjeta mbi tavolinen e guzhines nje pakete boshe me Viagra shkruar mbi te.

Isha ne medushje;te therrisja perseri teze Utten apo ta merrja situaten perseri ne duart e mija sepse situata sa po vinte e po behej edhe me e rende.Pagjumesija me kishte hyre ne kocke ndersa ata pleqte kodosha lart po e hidhnin susten ne toke edhe meazallah se blenin nje qe nuk bente zhurme.Nisa te perqendrohem me pak yoga qe kisha mesuar me pare per te rimbledhur ne mendjen time cdo detaj qe arrita te akumuloj nga seanca e woodoo-se kur i asistova teze Uttas. Se fundi e gjeta zgjidhjen.Nje mengjes ku si zakonisht takoj ate plakaruqen horney ne guzhine duke bere kafene per vete edhe per ate plakun kodosh ,pasi gjeta momentin kur ajo vajti ne wc,i hedh brenda ne kupen e kafese se atij 5 viagra edhe e trazoj mire kafene e nxehte.E dija se ishte kupa e tij ngaqe kishte shenjen e play boy mbi te.
Hyra ne dhome edhe duke rrufitur kafene time po shikoja Sky mornin news duke pritur me qetesine e dikujt qe ka bere dicka doubtfull te justifikueshme per mbijetesen e tij.Nuk kaloi jo me shume se 20 minuta edhe susta nisi avazin si kurre me pare.Po te jap edhe 10 ore te jetosh suc*kerrrrr mendova me nje ndjenje gezimi,mllefjeje si edhe trishtimi ne te njejten kohe.
kur kthehem nga puna me thane se kishte ardhur urgjenca edhe kishte marre ate plakun gjate dites.Me vone plakaruqja qeflije me tha se mbas disa ditesh te shoqin do ta operonin nga prostati.Sic duket tabletat e mija nuk kishin arritur ti dalin me urinen.Po me vone degjoj se ato do te ndaheshin sepse ai kishte tentuar ti hidhej nje infermiereje.Epo edhe kete e prisja.Me 5 tableta viagre tek kordonat e mrroklles sigurisht qe munt ti turrej edhe gomarit mashkull burri i huj....

U ndjeva si kurre me pare,,fitimtar...! lol

----------


## Mina

Asnjehere nuk i besoj! Personalisht nuk mendoj t'u bej keq te tjereve dhe me kete mendesi gjykoj: C'interes ka dikush te me beje magji mua?! E keqja me e madhe qe mund te me beje nje njeri eshte te me urreje. Shkalla e urrejtjes varet nga tipi i personit. Dikush nuk do te te shohe me sy, dikush tjerer te mallkon me shpirt, dikush mund edhe te te vrase por askush nuk mund te realizoje nje qellim te keq vetem me fuqine e mendjes...
Mendoj qe njerezit jane te barabarte, pavaresisht nga dhuntite dhe fuqine e Zotit nuk mund ta posedoje askush. Vetem Ai e paracakton fatin e njerezve. 
Ai qe e ndjen veten te afte te realizoje magjite, le te perdore personin tim.

----------

